# RANGE REPORT NEW XD9sc w/Pics!



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

FINALLY! I was able to make it out to the range last night to try out the new XD9sc.

First Impressions: *WOW! IS THIS GUN IS FANTASTIC!!*

I'd done alot of research on the XD's before I made the choice to buy one, and had the chance to shoot a few as well. Every gun had pros/cons with the XD being no exception. Stories are that - stories. Everybody can have issues. But IMHP....in round #1 - this gun dimissed all of them!

I put 300rnds of Winchester 115FMJ target ammo downrange at 8-10yrds with NOT ONE missfire - mag jam - stovepipe - NOTHING! ZERO! ZIP! The gun performed flawlessly and the sights were IMO - DEAD-ON. I bench tested about 50+ rounds in to see if I was imagining it. - Nope.

I've put over 1200+ rounds thru my Beretta 92FS since Oct07' and didn't have this much success/fun in overall consistant shot placement! The XD shoots better and feels better in my hand.

So everybody wants pics:

  
  

Target#6 (orange) was my "_double tap_" experiment.

_(targets 3-5 were variations of grip/stance/one-handed and were really inconsistant so I left them out)_

*BOTTOM LINE - ME LIKES!!!!!*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad you got a winner there. I shoot the .45 5" verison once in awhile and it's a fine weapon. Good luck with yours.:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

enjoy....

That gun is 2-3" capable at 10yds... if you are. Keep at it!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks great! I can't wait for my SC to get here  It needs to keep my Service company.

-Jeff-


----------

